# Piranha ID



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

i think it's a marginatus


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me but then again what the hell do I know about species identification as realitivly new at this game.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Looks like a Sanchezi to me but then again what the hell do I know about species identification as realitivly new at this game.


i never seen sanchezis look like this especially not spots


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it's very hard to tell by that picture.... You'd need a clear flank shot and it should be posted in the Id section of the forum.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Moondemon said:


> I think it's very hard to tell by that picture.... You'd need a clear flank shot and it should be posted in the Id section of the forum.


thanks for your opinion lol


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Post another pic man, it'll really help everyone to help you


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like a Compressus to me in that pic, but im probably wrong, a more clear side shot would help more.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> *Looks like a Compressus to me *in that pic, but im probably wrong, a more clear side shot would help more.


What makes you think that ?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Because of the spots, red anal fin and red patch on the face/jaw. Which were just the first things that struck me, as i said im probably wrong and a better pic is needed imo.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

100% not a marginatus.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

View attachment 181886

This is a Sanchezi


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Ja said:


> 100% not a marginatus.


it's a fish at shark aquarium, i cant take more pics, how do you know 100% not marginatus


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

mobbin said:


> 100% not a marginatus.


it's a fish at shark aquarium, i cant take more pics, how do you know 100% not marginatus
[/quote]

Did they labled it at the store ??


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

Moondemon said:


> 100% not a marginatus.


it's a fish at shark aquarium, i cant take more pics, how do you know 100% not marginatus
[/quote]

Did they labled it at the store ??
[/quote]
no if they did i would trust george it wasn't


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mobbin said:


> 100% not a marginatus.


it's a fish at shark aquarium, i cant take more pics, how do you know 100% not marginatus
[/quote]
For one marginatus do not have red eyes plus the whole body shape and the tail band is completely off.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

if thats in one of the high tanks on the salt water side of the store its a sanchezi, was there saturday and there were 4 or 5 of them. its definatly not marginatus, everything is wrong for marginatus.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

rhomkeeper said:


> if thats in one of the high tanks on the salt water side of the store its a sanchezi, was there saturday and there were 4 or 5 of them. its definatly not marginatus, everything is wrong for marginatus.


i will take your word for it buddy, inever seen one like that and i had a purple one 6'', but if you say so


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I was right for the first time ever in Identification Yaaaaa yaaaaaaa


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Im not convinced its a Sanchezi, mine looks nothing like that. Just my opinion..


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

No worries Murphy here comes Gg to pee on my parade


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rnr your such a horrible mod you still havent moved this


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

mobbin said:


> if thats in one of the high tanks on the salt water side of the store its a sanchezi, was there saturday and there were 4 or 5 of them. its definatly not marginatus, everything is wrong for marginatus.


i will take your word for it buddy, inever seen one like that and i had a purple one 6'', but if you say so








[/quote]
why don't you just p.m. or e-mail george the pic, he can tell you better, i just remembered that he also had some rhoms on that side too,( along with some macs too i believe) and he doesn't label whats in those high up tanks alot of times.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> rnr your such a horrible mod you still havent moved this


What ever do you mean Trigga








Moved to Species Identification and Trigga moved from buddy to asshole I loathe section


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> rnr your such a horrible mod you still havent moved this


What ever do you mean Trigga








Moved to Species Identification and Trigga moved from buddy to asshole I loathe section








[/quote]










i dont think its a sanchezi


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well what is it then o genius one????


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my vote is on rhombeus, doesnt look like a sanchezi and not a marginatus either, i say rhom first and second compressus pending better pics


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Well what is it then o genius one????


probably a rhom


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That picture's terrible. Take a better one and repost if you want a correct ID


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't see how anyone could have a correct guess by looking at that picture, which is horrible for a good ID....


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

NOW I see where the marginatus/sanchezi controversy is coming from.

The first picture posted is of a fish out of a mixed box from Brasil. (The fish was about half the size it is now.) It looked a little strange, so I threw it up to a solitary tank in the top row. My guess is that it is a rhom, or " a member of the rhombeus complex". But it's red (pink) throat, and faint caudal coloring are a bit unusual. I was just comparing it to a 5" araguaia Brasil rhom, that has a yellow gill color, and heavy black caudal stripe.

Coincidently, there is a sanchezi (also unlabeled) in a tank a bit to the left on the same row. If I think about it tomorrow if I am in the store, I will have them moved side by side, for better comparison.

I'll try to post some juvi rhom pics for comparision next week.

g


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^^nice

thats a beautiful looking serra, absolutely gorgeous to me i would pick that up in a heart beat to grow it out


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

my guess would be a rhom too.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

i brought the fish and it will be here on friday, howvever we all know its a rhom but perhaps could it be a gold diamond rhom? or do even diamond rhoms come from brazil, here is a better pic


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a Rhom to me :nod:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Freakin Gorgeous!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

A guess....

Looking at the caudal fin, there is a very thin black end bar and a V shaped tailbase. If it were a rhom, the base would be darker from the peduncle and the endbar would be broader.
I go for a sanchezi











> i brought the fish and it will be here on friday, howvever we all know its a rhom but perhaps could it be a gold diamond rhom?


It's an ID section. If it's a rhom, it's a rhom. The rest is wild guessing, call it what you want to.
But first make sure it ís a rhom


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

I dont believe its a Sanchezi, the scutes look nice and neat.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

ksls said:


> I dont believe its a Sanchezi, the scutes look nice and neat.


G from shark aquarium already said it was a rhom but he never saw a rhom with unique marking's like this one


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mobbin Posted Today, 06:45 AM
> QUOTE (ksls @ Sep 3 2009, 09:01 AM)
> I dont believe its a Sanchezi, the scutes look nice and neat.
> *G from shark aquarium already said it was a rhom *but he never saw a rhom with unique marking's like this one


Then it very likely is an S. rhombeus. Just because a young fish looks "different" from other S. rhombeus doesn't necessarily mean its another species. Remember, populations are variable just like humans.


----------



## mobbin (May 15, 2009)

hastatus said:


> > mobbin Posted Today, 06:45 AM
> > QUOTE (ksls @ Sep 3 2009, 09:01 AM)
> > I dont believe its a Sanchezi, the scutes look nice and neat.
> > *G from shark aquarium already said it was a rhom *but he never saw a rhom with unique marking's like this one
> ...


yeah its a rhom, just not normal colors, and its from brasil


----------

